# too much water



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it possible for a doeling to drink to much water? I have a jan doeling that was fine last night and this morning has runs, grunts/groans every now and then, when she walks she sloshes, like someone who drank to much. Her stomach also feels and moves like someone who drank to much. She wasn't interested in feed, but nibbled hay, doesn't seem to want BS. Is it possible for too much water to give the runs?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Was the water clean of feces, etc?


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes fresh, had just changed it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Get some baking soda into her. Dissolve it into a syringe and make her take it. I then give probiotics and banamine. Keep her diet the same, and look into the reason for this acidosis, then make changes away from corn, molassas, change (really check your feeders and your grain and hay for mold) very slowly. If on the bottle still, make sure she gets consistant temps. Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

How much into the syringe? She is on Producer's Alfalfa Pellets and Producer's Goat Pellet DX http://www.producerscooperative.com...d/Feeds/Sheep+&+Goat/Producers+Goat+Pellet+DX

I have 10 goats, a 6 month old pygmy, 2 april Nubians, 1 march MM, 1 2yr old MM (in milk), 2 1yr old LM (one in milk, one not), this 7month old doe, and 2 1yr old Nub (1 in milk 1 not). I give 3lbs alfalfa per goat split between twice a day. I give the meat goat to the pygmy, 2 april nub, 1 march mm, and this girl. I give it in the morning, about 1lb/kid. (I started small and upped incrementally over time until they had a lot the next morning, then went back to the closest amount, which is 4lbs) They have free choice Tech Master and BS, free choice Bermuda grass hay. Fresh water dumped and refilled twice a day w/ a waterer to keep it fresh and cool often in between the refills. I rearranged some things in their pen (feeders, made it so everyone has to reach through panels into a feed pen to eat. I have three feeder 2 for alfalfa and 1 for kid pellets, that can only be accessed through the kid pen, that I put them in 2x daily when I milk. I had a friend milk for me last night and she poured the leftover milkstand grain http://www.producerscooperative.com.../Feeds/Dairy/Producers+18+AV+Lactation+Pellet into the feeder, could her eating to much or any of that at all be the cause of this. I just talked to the friend about it a few minutes ago. The doe was fine last night when she left the pen. When I went in to the pen today, I dumped and started their water filling (she was drinking like crazy) didn't think anything of it, went and put out hay for calves (they share part of the goat pen), she ran with rest of the goats over to the goat feeders in anticipation of morning feed, when I got over there she was pooping the runs and grunting.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A sloshing stomach means she is not digesting.
A large amt of new feed could easily upset her and cause loose stools.
Lee


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

This is just how I feed, but I do not feed anything with grain by-products or distillers grains. I lost a lot of goats last year due to it. 

I hope your doeling gets better. The baking soda is what I would use, too, and I would keep her up and moving.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Obviously it's from the lacation pellet. Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

After rereading the ingredients of the lactation pellet, I intend to go back to whole oats.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

as for the BS give like 6 cc of the water mix but you can also just take a glob on your finger and put in the side of her mouth.


----------

